# Wisconsin - 2 magnet mount strobes



## snowrider500 (Oct 18, 2011)

2 magnet mount amber strobe lights. I think both are federal signal but only one still has the label. One has 12v cigarette plug. Both work just don't use them anymore, make me an offer.


----------

